# Funny crying stories - share yours



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I am the queen of crying over stupid things, lol!
I cried over a commercial for equine sport boots on RFD-TV once...during that time of the month I will cry over anything horse-related


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yay! I'm not the only one! 
I cry over Budweiser commercials, you know, the ones with the Clydesdales? I cry if someone puts a really beautiful song to their riding video. Horse related stuff gets me, every dang time. I don't cry over big stuff, though, which my husband rags me about to no end.

When I was pregnant I cried because a light bulb blew out and I had to go to the store because we were out. I also cried when my husband rolled over in his sleep because apparently that meant I was fat and ugly and he didn't love me anymore.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh sweet, there's more freaks like me!!

This morning I woke up crying from a dream I had about going back to my uncle's ranch again. So perfect, didn't want it to end...right now I'm looking back and wondering why I was crying, though. Still a bit stumped


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Not a crying story exactly, but sort of. 

I was having a generally bad day, and was crying a little bit out of frustration. Then I saw my brother glancing at my laptop screen. I wasn't even looking at anything he would care about, but I FREAKED out for some reason. I stood up and started screaming and chucking grapes at him and the walls and the floor. I even stomped my foot like a four year old! :lol:
It was really funny, even though at the time I was really freaking out.


----------



## preston (Jan 3, 2011)

It’s all about FANS! My nephew was a fussy baby. One night my sister and her husband left me alone with my nephew and needless to say I was a bit panicked when they left and he began to cry. I went into the kitchen and bounced him as we listened to the fan above the stove. It worked immediately. The pouting ceased and he soon fell asleep. Now that he is almost two, he does not fall for that anymore but it did the trick when he was 3-8 months old.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I was driving and saw a run over white dog on the sidewalk. It had limped a few feet and then given up and flopped down on the pavement dead. There was a black puppy standing sitting a few feet away, staring at it pitifully. 

"Oh my God, baby dog! Its momma is dead and it won't leave!" I cried hard for several minutes after that.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^I would have cried too


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

One time I started to cry becasue there was all this nasty stuff in ym horse's water tank(like algae and some horse poop)but since it was an automatic waterer the BO didn't check it. And when I told him, he said thats good, it means things can live off the water. So I went back and cleaned the water tank out, crying the whole time. 

No, I'm not at the same place anymore.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh well... my quite new SO told me that he had had a haircut today. I almost started to cry since I've always experienced his hair as very good-looking part of him. Plus it was a discussion via MSN, not face to face. So I haven't even seen him and his new hair so I don't know what it looks like except that it's quite similar than the previous one, just shorter.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I cry for anything and everything (pathetic much!)

I cried when my little brother got his hair cut

I cried when Marlea got her tail cut 2 cm

I cried in the cue of a rollercoaster because I was scared lol


My most recent cry: When Marlea kept rearing up and I thought she didn't love me anymore


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a guy so i joke with friends i have 2 emotions happy and mad. And tell you the truth i dont remember the last time i cried. I am not very emotional at all. Sometimes i think i should be a little more emotional.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ugh some people these days lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm not much of a crier, but lately I have been stressed out of my brain and will confess, I've been rather emotional - poor people around me! I'm working nearly 50 hours a week, 6 days/week. Have 3 horses, plus my art commissions to get done by Christmas, and all the little things that need doing around the house, christmas shopping coming up, etc etc etc . 
It's all built up, I've been up till 2am nearly every morning trying to get my commissions done, then back up at 6am for a run, feed horses and off to work.

The other day was a real ****** of a day emotionally - woke up feeling miserable and exhausted, took everything I had to get out of bed to go to work. Tripped over my handbag and banged my head on the wall, spilled my breakfast all down my new work shirt, sneezed when I was applying mascara and poked myself in the eye with the brush, looked in the mirror and realised how much weight I've put on and how much I am craving being back in the saddle.
Got in the car, and had a panic attack thinking that I had lost the watch my partner bought me for our anniversary earlier in the year. Couldn't stop the tears, was running late for work, was half way there when I realised the watch was on my wrist... whoops!!!!
Then a bird flew straight in front of my car and I killed it. Tears started again and I cried all the way to work.
When I told my colleagues why I was crying they all cracked up laughing.... 'thick skinned, tough nut Kayty crying over a dead bird' :S


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I started crying about 4 hours ago when I couldnt catch the sheep...


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I will admit I am a fairly emotional one ;] I used to cry every time I got a hair cut! I've been a lot better recently, but I did cry when I accidentally ran over an already dead raccoon :[ I just felt awful for defiling it's body even more... poor thing.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

nawww  I cry when ever we run over road kill too lol


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my most awkward cry. ( i had a good reason though!) my mom was fussing at me saying i should take more initiative to learn housework, because she migt not be here soon. (she had cancer a few years ago and this made me think she had it again) i went to school bawling. we were doing CPR in Gym.. eww. and i just laid on the floor crying. i had no friends in this class but about 3 girls walked up and sat with me. so i ran to the locker room and they followed me. the teacher let them stay with me til i was done. but crying in front of friends is awkward enough much less people you don't really know..


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Naww, agreed. I hate to cry infront of people, the only time i ever cry infront of anyone is with my horse


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I always cry at weddings, I don't know why. And I cried when I watched the movie "Black Beauty" and "All Dogs go to Heaven". And I cried at a busy mall at Christmas when the Hooved Animal Protection society had a booth set up & where showing pictures of the horses & conditions they were kept in.


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

yesterday i went out to feed my horse and he came running to get it....but he didnt even say hi to me! really stupid i know! anyway i started crying and sat down in the mud until he came ove to see me.... haha best part is all my friend were watching!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not real emotional, and don't cry a lot.. but I did get teary eyed at a wedding a few days ago. It was BEAUTIFUL.

I do have one REALLY bad story... From when everything was pilling up and I just exploded in tears at a poor innocent person. But I'm not brave enough to post it. It's really embarrassing!


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

This was at my old barn. I was in love with Jerico, and he was so perfect. Then Lee came and I was riding him more. Him on the other hand, not so perfect. He had an especially hard time picking up the lope. So I was getting so frustrated and during the lesson when we all lined up, the instructor told me not to compare him. She saw that I loved him which made me feel bad so I just bursted into tears. After that I was more calm and he seemed to act a lot better. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I cried the other day because our little rescued dog was jumping around on top of the couch and it reminded me of Ms. Leah, my pom I lost last year to old age. She used to do that when she was young, just like that. So when I saw Tinker doing it I absolutely burst into tears...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I cry at the sport boot commercials on RFD-TV too o.o I really cry at the Iconoclaust ones. "The health of their horse is priority one." <--- Right about at that line. Also on the one with Sherry Cervi for the Legacy Boots, listening to the announcer o.o

I also cry when I go to a reining, and a horse slides and the crowd starts cheering. I started crying over it once when I was the one showing o.o The stops were last and I came out of the arena with a 73 just totally sobbing.xD

I do the same thing with barrel races. ^^


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't really cry much, but this week has been an emotional one. I turned 21 on friday. My parents took me out to a nice dinner and didn't give me any other gifts I didn't think anything of because money has been tight around here. The next morning when my mom came into the room bawling because she forgot give me my present. So I started crying because she was crying then, my sister started crying and we were all having out time of the month so that made it worse. But we're all sorted out now.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I won't go see War Horse in public because I'll bawl my head off, that's a couch movie. I cry watching HRTV, especially the Irish Jumping, and the Internationals in FL. I usually don't cry otherwise, but one day I was having a drink with my girlfriend and I had taken some pain meds for my neck and I lost it in a VERY FANCY restraunt, THAT'S why they say don't mix with alcohol!!!! /


----------

